# New member from Massachusetts. Where's winter??



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello all, name's Matt, from central Massachusetts. I'm a forum junky, so I figured I'd join a forum about snowboarding, adding it to the list of motorcycle, paintball, and various other forums I have a membership on. 
My setup is a Salomon W5 160cm board, which is beat but has a memory for every scratch, Ride Orion boots, and Twintex bindings. I doubt anyone cares, but that's the background. 
I'm not handling the summer well. I keep waxing and re-waxing my board, don't know what else to do. Don't suggest skateboarding, I can't. I want winter.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I just slowly die inside until snowflakes start falling. There really is no junky fix for snowboarding, but snowboarding. If your a Forum-Ho you should feel right at home here. Velcome


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> If your a Forum-Ho you should feel right at home here.


Haha, not sure how to take that, but thanks I guess. My cravings for snow are somewhat alleviated by looking at the pics on here of other peoples trips. :/


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum. yeah, we got a few forum-whores here who make up the off-season crew. we spend the summer months loathing the members in the pnw and summit county.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I was in the snow last week and my daughter logged 8 snow days in the past 4 weeks.

Spaz...btw its either lift season or no lift season


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Winter is finally starting to show its face here in Colorado way.


----------

